# Award RV Travel Trailers, Any Good?



## bristolview (May 4, 2002)

I'm looking for a light towable trailer and recently saw the Award RV Travel Trailers.  They seem to be well built and have a unique styling.  Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## jerry fuhrman (May 5, 2002)

Award RV Travel Trailers, Any Good?

Although the company A.B.I. is no longer in existance, the Award trailers were a pretty good product, extremely light weight.  Well cared for should provide many years of good service. I do have a problem with the way they mount the a/c on a slant.


----------



## BarneyS (May 5, 2002)

Award RV Travel Trailers, Any Good?

I have not had any personal experience with the Award trailer but have heard mostly good things about them.  Here is a web site that you may be interested in.  It seems that they are still being manufactured, but not by the original company.
http://www.awardrv.com/
Also, you may want to do a Google search for "Award Travel Trailers"
Hope this helps you out.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI



Edited by - bsmith0337 on May 05 2002  6:07:30 PM


----------



## BarneyS (May 13, 2002)

Award RV Travel Trailers, Any Good?

Bristolview
Don't know if you are still looking or not but here is an Award TT for sale.  I just happened across it tonight and thought of you.
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/wmattson4/trlr/index.htm
Barney



1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------



## bristolview (Jun 14, 2002)

Award RV Travel Trailers, Any Good?

BSmith,

Thanks for posting the link.  I've actually found 4 used ones in my area since I started looking.  One had SEVERE fiberglass delamination problems (run away fast!!!) so that was out.  The others looked decent but were more expensive than new models of other trailers.  I'm not sure if they're that much better or not.  Thanks again for remembering and posting the link for me.


----------



## tom hand (Jul 4, 2002)

Award RV Travel Trailers, Any Good?

I have an Award (classic 30) which I bought used 2 years ago from the factory in Dunville. I had problems with the brakes and it turned out to be a defective axle. They replaced it no charge and have been really good with general service and follow up. The majority of the parts are easily obtained and the level of craftmanship is very high.

I tow it with a 318 V8 Dakota and get good mileage (average 12 but sometimes 15 mpg) at about 60mph. It handles so well sometimes I don't bother to use anti sway bars. Just for fun you might want to consider checking out what the factory has in used units and driving over to take advantage of the cheap Canadian $.
Tom


----------

